# Polishing barrel chamber



## themayer78

I am wondering how it would look if I could remove the black coating from the barrel of my XD on the two areas visible when the gun is in battery. They are the only spots showing wear.
I have the patience to take my time and do a good thorough job the first time. I am wondering if I can even get this done with hand held materials and maybe a cloth on my dremel for buffing.

I thought I would get a variety of fine to superfine grit metal sandpaper and some polishing compound for buffing to as fine a surface as I can get. I would like to bring it to a polished finish.
I also thought it would be cool to leave the black coating in the serial number and "45 ACP" under that.

Any suggestions on technique or materials to use will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justin81

I've seen a bunch of guys do it on XDtalk. I think it looks great. I'm thinking about doing my whole barrel. I'd do a search over there and see what everyone is using.


----------



## themayer78

Thanks, will do.


----------



## themayer78

Wow, that was productive. In about 10 minutes I joined XDTalk and found some good info. Thanks again.


----------



## BT2Flip

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff293/BelgianMagic/THE FARM/PC051982.jpg

this is what she would look like !


----------



## Tombstone17

Nice job!!!


----------



## GURU1911

*Polishing chambers on auto pistol barrels*

Highly recommend doing this on all auto pistol barrels. It is easy to do & the results are typically spectacular, if you take the time to do it the right way.
1. Wrap red crocus cloth around a wood dowel that is slightly smaller in diameter than the chamber.
2. Gently polish the chamber walls using an alternating combination of in & out stroke & circular movements 360 degrees around the chamber.
3. Put felt bob polishing tip on dremel tool, dab some flitz / maas / simicrome / wenol metal polish & rub into the felt.
4. Turn on at low speed & insert tip into the chamber. Crank up the speed a little & polish the chamber walls.
5. Remove polishing paste with patches pushed through the chamber & into the bore. Will also do a nice job polishing the lands & grooves in the barrel.


----------



## Overkill0084

What is the fix for corrosion protection? Is the barrel stainless under the finish?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GURU1911 said:


> Highly recommend doing this on all auto pistol barrels. It is easy to do & the results are typically spectacular, if you take the time to do it the right way.
> 1. Wrap red crocus cloth around a wood dowel that is slightly smaller in diameter than the chamber.
> 2. Gently polish the chamber walls using an alternating combination of in & out stroke & circular movements 360 degrees around the chamber.
> 3. Put felt bob polishing tip on dremel tool, dab some flitz / maas / simicrome / wenol metal polish & rub into the felt.
> 4. Turn on at low speed & insert tip into the chamber. Crank up the speed a little & polish the chamber walls.
> 5. Remove polishing paste with patches pushed through the chamber & into the bore. Will also do a nice job polishing the lands & grooves in the barrel.


Don't forget to do the feed ramp, too. It should be stroked only in the up-and-down direction, the way bullets rub against it as the cartridge feeds.

I strongly suggest against using a Dremel tool, even with nothing more than polishing medium. Using a rotary tool for this job requires a light touch and some prior experience. It's all too easy to do too much, thereby making things worse.


----------

